# Loc-on's



## Randy (May 23, 2005)

I have always used climbing stands and ground blinds but this year I am thinking about trying a loc-on.  Besides I have all the other types I need so I have to have some reason to buy a stand this year.

So what kind do you guys recommend?  Do you use those climbing sticks or screw-ins or what?


----------



## HT2 (May 23, 2005)

*Randy.........*

We have our own homemade loc-on stands........

I love 'em........We've been using them for years..........And, we use climbing sticks to get up in 'em.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 23, 2005)

I use Loggy Bayou lock-ons...

http://www.loggybayou.net/newproductpages/ambusherhangons.htm

Great stands and very light weight..

I used to use screw-ins, but never again..Them things can be a bear to screw in on some trees..I use ladder sticks..


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 23, 2005)

Randy, I love using lock ons.

Gorilla is a great stand for the money, makes no noise on the tree and locks down as tight as any I have hunted from.  I like the Kongs, but sometimes wish I had the King Kongs which are bigger.  Walmart puts the king kong on sale pretty often for $50 but it is the kind with the chain instead of the strap.  Either way that is a serious deal on a fine stand.

The VERY BEST CLIMBING STICKS AVAILABLE is the Summit Bucksteps.  http://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catID=TreeSteps

They are light as can be, pack great (I strap them to my stand) and climb even better.  I have used (and still do) just about every climbing stick made and cannot imagine better.

Jim


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 23, 2005)

Bass Pro puts these on sale every year for about $79. I have sat in 1 a couple of times and they are pretty comfortable.


StrongBuilt® Sling Seat Chain-On Treestand with Shooting Rail

StrongBuilt chain-on treestands truly live up to their name with models that are comfortable and affordable. Feature all-welded-steel construction, non-slip expanded metal mesh platforms, and they all attach quickly. Securely attach to trees with combination of heavy-duty chain-and-hook attachment plus 2 additional ratchet straps for added stability. Fits trees 10"-18" in diameter. Non-glare olive drab finish. Includes full-body harness.
Features a spacious 18"x35" steel mesh platform with built-in footrest. Soft 3" thick foam-padded adjustable seat offers hours of comfort. Comes with padded shooting rest that swings overhead and out of the way for easy access or unobstructed bowhunting. Weight: 32 lbs.
Maximum weight capacity: 250 lbs.


----------



## jason308 (May 23, 2005)

I bought an API several years ago and have not found a more comfortable, sturdy, lightweight stand anywhere. I prefer to hunt loc ons, and I can sit in this one all day. The one I have doesn't have a shooting rail, but where I like to hunt I really don't need one as my shots are usually 25 to 40 yards. I want to get the super baby grand sometime in the near future, it has a shooting rail and all. API's are a little more expensive, but in my opinion well worth the extra money.


----------



## RThomas (May 23, 2005)

I use lock-ons 90% of the time.  They can be placed just about anywhere and you don't have to worry about climbing up and down the tree like climbers, and they arent as cumbersome as ladder stands.

I'd definitely recommend climbing sticks.  Steps are a pain to put in, and make moving the stand around more difficult.

I have an API baby grand, a Gorilla, and a Rivers Edge that I bought at Wal-Mart.  They all work just fine, but I like the API the best as it is quiet, comfortable, and secure.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 23, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Bass Pro puts these on sale every year for about $79. I have sat in 1 a couple of times and they are pretty comfortable.
> 
> 
> StrongBuilt® Sling Seat Chain-On Treestand with Shooting Rail
> ...



These are the only loc-on stands I have hunted out of for many years. Kind of a bear to put up, but well worth it. You can pick up a 20' stick for about $45.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 23, 2005)

API Baby Grand Twister. I mainly use this in a bow hunting spot.


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 1, 2005)

Lots to choose from when it comes to hanging stands. Most of my hanging stands are built by Loc-On I have three different models. If you want lite to move around go with the WindWalker it weighs in at about 6 lbs. I have used screw in steps, strap on steps but love my climbing sticks. They are all i use these days. I was using screw ins years ago in Alabama. I was climbing up and slipped, hit under my chin on one, didn't think much of it at the time til I seen a steady drip of blood. Ended up nothing seriuos but for a minute thought I might need some stitches.
Go with the sticks.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lock-Ons*

Just about all we use is lock-ons. I personally prefer The Blackwater Creek Binders (not the Binder Lites) with the bigger platform and sling seat. They lock on with a chain and you can get 'em super tite. I like to make sure the stand isn't going any where. Plus the sling seat is comfy. Not sure if they are available any longer.

The Gorilla King Kong is a really nice stand too. Got one last year from Wal-Mart and have been very pleased.

Buy a stand with a comfy seat and large platform, no matter what you get. There are lots of great lock-ons out there.

I like the Strongbuilt sticks. You can get 35' of 'em from Bass Pro on sale for a song. We like to hunt high, so we get a 20' and 15' set for every stand.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 3, 2005)

I like to use Lock On stands and a climbing stick especially during the hot months. You can have the stand and stick in place and not get as sweaty getting into the stand as you would with a climber.

 With the exception of that heavy sling seat stand, I don't think a Lock On will ever be as comfortable as a climber. I never get a good nap on a hang On stand as it is like napping on the high diving board.

 I like the Loc On Lem stands. I have two of the originals and one of the new ones since the company has been reborn. They are very light and easy to put up. I like the chain rather than the rope attachments.

 I usually buy the cheap climbing sticks. I bolt on a folding tree step with the screw cut off at a location that lets me stand with both feet when hanging the stand.

 I would like to get a set of the Rapid Rails to keep portable with one stand.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 9, 2005)

Randy,  I bowhunt all season in loc ons and they are the only way to go. Find you one with a big platform 24" x 30" or so and get you some climbing sticks, I make my own climbing sticks and most of my stands, with the sticks you can hang a stand 20' - 25', trim limbs and be finished in about 15 minutes. It's nice to be able to move your stands quickly and quietly as need be.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 9, 2005)

i like the baby grands and the copperhead. the copperhead looks uncomfortable, but it actually sits purdy good. very easy to attach to the tree also.  you can't go wrong with the api baby grand either. one more...check out the new millenium loc-on...not too shabby.


----------



## Jorge (Jun 10, 2005)

Randy,

I prefer lock ons. Too many trees out there that are not suitable for climbing, especially for the bow hunter. I have some Strongbuilts with the fold down cloth seats that are not very comfortable and a Strongbuilt sling seat that is very comfortable. My favorite is the API Baby Grand, which is lightweight and comfortable. I always used the screw-in steps in the past; however, I have changed to stick ladders in the past few years. They make for hanging stands quick and easy.

Jorge


----------



## MonsterBuck19 (Jun 10, 2005)

Loc-ons are the best.  I've always used loc-ons, their easy and quiet.  Use stick ladder thats easy to screw in steps are hard to get the tree.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 11, 2005)

Most of the time, I use a Lone Wolf lock on or a Non-Typical Patriot.  There are advantages to both.  The Patriot is lighter but the Lone Wolf is quieter.  I will sacrifice some comfort for quiet and portability.  Both are extremely manueverable in the woods.  Both will go on very crooked trees which is a must for lock on stands.  
I do have experience with other lock ons as well.  The Copperhead is a solid design.  Fairly light and comfortable but not as manueverable and quiet.  If you want the best of both worlds in quiet and weight, this would be your choice.  
I have been told that the Old Man lock on (Tara) is the most comfortable lock on.  I got that info from a good friend that bow hunts 100 days a year and he's tried them all.  I have sat in the new Millenium lock on and it is extremely comfortable.  You lose a little manueverability with it but it sits like a dream.  It is a little too long for me, I prefer a shorter platform.  I need to hide worse than I need a big platform.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 16, 2005)

Randy- As far as climbing sticks I bought some of these last year and they work great!! Safety is most important to me when climbing and these steps sure work good!! I also like the ladder type sticks, seems like your feet are less likely to slip off the rung while climbing. Pretty decent price too I have a membership and paid 45.00 for these last year.


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=145784


----------

